# iPod,iCLoud, MacBook Pro



## laxis (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Voilà, j'ai la version Golden Master de l'iOS 5 & de fait iTunes 10.5 beta.

Et dans les vidéos de présentations de iCloud, on voit que quand on fait une photo avec son iPod Touch, elle se transfère directement sur notre ordinateur.

Et j'ai ouvert iTunes & iPhoto...et rien n'est transféré automatiquement, pourtant j'ai bien un dossier "Flux" sur mon iPod Touch.

Faut-il télécharger une App supplémentaire? Faut-il activer quelque chose de spécial?

Et j'ai une autre question, concernât le dossier "Flux" dans mes photos...je n'arrive pas à effacer les photos qu'il y a dedans...comment puis-je faire?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2011)

Attendre le 12 octobre. 

Sauf si tu es développeur et donc, tu ne devrais pas poser ce genre de question.


----------



## laxis (11 Octobre 2011)

Oui, mais ça ne change rien au faite que iCloud est censé transférer mes photos sur mon Mac, et ça ne me dit pas comment efface les photos dans "flux"...


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2011)

Je t'ai dit, pas de réponse possible avant le 12 octobre.

Sinon, il y a des forums destinés aux développeurs qui eux peuvent te renseigner.


----------

